

Show HN: Geek Wallpapers.com - user24
http://www.geekwallpapers.com

======
MCompeau
If you are targeting geeks maybe consider a special focus on multi-monitor
wallpapers? I'm sure there are other ways of honing your focus on geeks beyond
just the subject matter of your imagery.

~~~
user24
Good idea. The resolutions I support are based on the popular resolutions
according to my analytics stats. I'm not sure if multi monitor shows up there.
But yeah, that would be a good niche to target, thanks :)

------
user24
I built this site last year and have let it sit for ages. I just relaunched it
with a new design and I have a load of wallpapers stacked up ready to go.

I know it's nothing particularly interesting but I thought some of you might
like it. Enjoy!

